# Pit Boss 3 v 4



## bhombhom5 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking to get my first smoker. I've looked at the MES 140, Bradley and Pit Boss. I've recently decided to go with the Pit Boss Vertical smoker, in part because reviews say it is a good electric smoker and also because it's more readily available where I am. I've decided electric is a good 'easier' way to start to learn smoking, and I don't need a pellet grill as I have a good barbecue for grilling meats.

I have two questions...Does anyone have advice with the PRO Series 3 v 4. I know it's mostly a size difference but I'm finding it hard to judge what is best for us. We don't have kids yet, but do entertain a family or two from time to time. (I haven't cooked for more than 10-12 people in a while). Though most of the time it will be only my wife and I. I want room to do ribs, briskets, roasts and a chicken or two. (Not at the same time mind you). I feel like the 3 series is enough but will it fit a brisket?

Also, I'm thinking of also getting a A-Maze-N tube to put inside for additional smoke, and use the competition blend pellets from Pit Boss to start until I start to get a taste for different woods. Is this the right call?

Any advice would be great. I'm really excited to get started, and actually be able to post about recipes, and successes/failures.


----------



## dr k (Jun 2, 2020)

There's a saying going around for Mes 30 vs 40. A lot of people with the 30 wished they got the 40 but no comments on those with the 40 wishing they got the 30.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 2, 2020)

Got the 40" many years ago, always wished it was bigger lol . get as big as you can afford is my thoughts


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

Big is Better ! ! !


----------



## dkoiro (Sep 28, 2020)

Did you end up getting the 3 series? I've been pretty disappointed in mine, set it up for about 14 hour smoke at 220F, started with enough chips to cover bottom of the chip tray, reloaded to re-coat the bottom after a couple hours (didn't have to add much), and ran it for another 12 hours (14 total), to find a lot of chips still un-burned in the tray. 

I pulled the tray out to see where the element was in relation to that tray, and it's not even close, so I'm not sure how it even makes smoke at all. The meat didn't have as much smoke flavor as with my old Cajun Injector (R.I.P.), but I initially attributed that to the giant vents at the top that can't be pinched back enough to hold smoke in it. 

Today's turkey smoke will be with some foil to block the vents, it has to make an improvement in the smoke retention. 

If the wife hadn't bought it direct from PB, it'd be going back, but the return shipping would be crazy. Planning to pick up a PB pellet grill, though, so the 3-series may just end up being plan B.


----------

